

Ask YC:Any PSU/IST441 students here? - avner

Hey-
Are there any students in Dr. Giles information retrieval class http://clgiles.ist.psu.edu/IST441/index.html<p>who are reading this?
If you are- Please reply if you are interested in doing something advanced.
======
rickharrison
Unfortunately I am not in this class, but I am a PSU IST student. It's nice to
see some other IST people here.

~~~
jganetsk
Weebly, a YCombinator startup, was made by PSU IST students. I was a PSU CSE
student. I'm jealous.

